# Hydrometer vs. Vinometer



## Frjen (Oct 22, 2016)

I have a fruit wine eith an SG 1.090 and FG 1028 which I have caltulated to be somewhere between 8 - 9 %, but when I use the Vinometer it reads 15 % ????

Any ideas ?


----------



## Johnd (Oct 22, 2016)

Frjen said:


> I have a fruit wine eith an SG 1.090 and FG 1028 which I have caltulated to be somewhere between 8 - 9 %, but when I use the Vinometer it reads 15 % ????
> 
> Any ideas ?



Personally, much more trust is placed in SG drop for ABV calculation than in a vinometer. If you started and finished where you say, 15% is unlikely.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Oct 22, 2016)

How did the wine "stop" at 1.028?


----------



## dralarms (Oct 22, 2016)

I have 2 vino meters. Using the same wine I get 2 different readings. Also they only work in a completely dry wine. Sugar content messes up the readings.


----------



## Frjen (Oct 22, 2016)

DoctorCAD said:


> How did the wine "stop" at 1.028?




It didn't, I just meant my latest reading is 1026


----------



## Frjen (Oct 22, 2016)

The wine didn't stop. I just meant that 1026 was the latest reading. Hopefully I'll reach 12% or more.


----------



## Frjen (Oct 22, 2016)

Dralarms:

This is a potatoe wine, so I'm not sure if it's dry or not.


----------



## dralarms (Oct 22, 2016)

At 1.026 it's not. Dry wine is 1.000.


----------



## Frjen (Oct 22, 2016)

The bubles are more then a minute apart. Is it okey to stop at 1026 ?


----------



## Julie (Oct 22, 2016)

you cannot count bubbles to determine whether or not your wine is done fermenting and stopping a ferment to a certain hydrometer reading is nothing less than a crap shoot. Why don't you ust let it ferment to dry then backsweeten to the sweetness that you want?


----------



## Frjen (Oct 22, 2016)

I was just wondering if the bubbles could determin if it's finish or not. How would I determin if the fermentation has stopped or not ?


----------



## hounddawg (Oct 22, 2016)

using your hydrometer when it stays the same reading for 3 or 4 days then it has stopped, now if you back sweeten per instructions on the potassium sorbet as to how much per gallon times the amount in you carboy
DAWG 








Frjen said:


> I was just wondering if the bubbles could determin if it's finish or not. How would I determin if the fermentation has stopped or not ?


----------



## Frjen (Oct 23, 2016)

Reading 1024 today [emoji106]


----------



## Frjen (Oct 25, 2016)

Fermentation seems to have stopped at 1024. Should I try to restart fermentation ?


----------



## Johnd (Oct 25, 2016)

Frjen said:


> Fermentation seems to have stopped at 1024. Should I try to restart fermentation ?



I've never made a potato wine, but if you have used good yeast and have all of the fermentation parameters in line, it should ferment down to below 1.000. Since it stopped, you have a stuck fermentation. So, answer the following and we'll see if we can help:

What is your recipe, what's in it and how much?
Your initial SG was 1.090, what yeast did you use?
Did you use any nutrients?
What's the temp of your must?
What's the pH of your must?

These answers will help determine why your fermentation has stopped before dryness.


----------



## Frjen (Oct 25, 2016)

3,6 kilos of potatoes boiled and strained.

SG 1090

Bioferm Doux 

Must 18 - 19 degrees celcius

I have no ph measuering tool.


----------



## cintipam (Oct 25, 2016)

FYI bioferm doux yeast should go to 12-13%, but is not suitable for low temp fermentaion. I had to google it to find this out. Lots more info here for anyone who thinks they might have an idea to offer.

https://www.brouwland.com/content/docs/001/001 Wijngisten BIOFERM/001.103.1_SPEC_EN_Bioferm Doux.pdf

Pam incinti


----------



## Frjen (Oct 25, 2016)

Instructions that came eith the yeast sats 15 - 20 celcius. 
Fermentation time 5 - 6 weekes


----------



## Johnd (Oct 25, 2016)

Frjen said:


> Instructions that came eith the yeast sats 15 - 20 celcius.
> Fermentation time 5 - 6 weekes



According to the yeast product literature online, it's a moderate fermenter in the 20 C + range, so I'm thinking warming it up to 20+ is part of your initial action. I found nothing about its nutrient requirements, but am betting potatoes don't have a lot of what the yeast needs. Some Fermaid O would be a wise addition. Lastly, your yeast has an alcohol tolerance of 12-13%, which you will exceed if your wine goes down to .990. 

Were it my wine to figure out, I'd warm it to 22 C, add 1/2 dose of Fermaid O, see if it starts back up. If not, make a starter and pitch some Lalvin EC-1118 to kick the whole thing in the butt.


----------



## Frjen (Oct 26, 2016)

I took a sample and added som yeast and nutrients, just to ser what happens


----------



## JohnT (Oct 27, 2016)

Vinometers are not worth the cardboard box they come in!

Try bringing it up to 23 to 24 degrees.


----------



## Frjen (Oct 27, 2016)

Today the bottle is fizzing [emoji4] is that a sign of fermentation ?


----------



## JohnT (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes, that is a good indicator of some form of fermentation.


----------



## Frjen (Oct 27, 2016)

Fantastic [emoji4] how low sg should I try to get ?


----------



## wpt-me (Oct 27, 2016)

I would try to get to .995 or a little lower, But anything below .998 is good imho.

Bill


----------



## Frjen (Oct 28, 2016)

Fermentation started again, reading 1022. Is'nt much, but it's a start [emoji4]


----------



## Frjen (Oct 29, 2016)

Today, still 1022, hmmmm. Bought some champ yeast, should help.


----------



## Frjen (Nov 2, 2016)

Reading 1016 after two days [emoji4]


----------



## applelover12 (Nov 11, 2016)

Frjen said:


> I have a fruit wine eith an SG 1.090 and FG 1028 which I have caltulated to be somewhere between 8 - 9 %, but when I use the Vinometer it reads 15 % ????
> 
> Any ideas ?



a vinometer is very good. But doesnt work that way. You are testing a wine that is not clear and has CO2 in it. Then the vinometer doesnt work.


----------



## Frjen (Nov 12, 2016)

Aha, thank you [emoji106]


----------

